# Tummy Troubles



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

I find Oreo is now pretty sensitive to the stomach because early this morning he had a major poopie monster attack in his crate again. I caught him trying to clean it up AFTER he had already thrown it up, trying to clean it before!!  Let's just say, it made my stomach turn. The only thing I can figure it was, was that my 2.5 yr old daughter dropped a piece of avocado, about 1", on the floor and he ate it. We did not give him anything other than that, so I think the cause of the upset was the avocado. Any suggestioins on helping him to firm up his stools? What do you do when you have has stomach upsets? Do havs have sensitive tummies?


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

I think I read something on one of the treads about pumpkin. Does anyone else remember this.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

oh how sad......and messy!I remember someone saying pumpkin... 
hope little Oreo is feeling better soon!Good luck...wish I knew something else to tell you.


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Pumpkin worked on mine. You can also give them yogurt with the live stuff.
I also hope Oreo gets better. When mine were puppies they would get the poops pretty easy, but I feed them some human food. 

Turkey always gives mine runny poop. Im sorry you have to go through that, I would have been sick also. 

Stogie is really bad about throwing up, I think he has acid reflux some. He is much better as her gets older. 
Good Luck!!!!


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

yes, a little canned pumpkin should help.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Poor Oreo, I always do white rice, you can put a little hamburg in it also. Hope Oreo feels better soon.


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

A friend of mine raises guide dog puppies. They get the dog when it is about 10 weeks old and raise it till about 18 months when it goes back for the formal guide dog training. Whenever those puppies get an upset tummy, they have to feed rice and boiled hamburger till they are feeling better.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Thanks so much for the suggestions. I got some canned pumpkin, the pure stuff, and mixed it in with a much smaller portion of kibble. He gobbled it up so fast. If it lasts for more than 24hrs I think I will take him to the vet. 
If I make the hamburger and rice mixture, how much should I give him at each feeding? I am wondering because the last time he had that, I was told by the vet to only give him 1 tsp, yes tsp, per hour. That was after his rabies shot, and he didn't do very well. He isn't throwing up, but I am not too sure how much is too much? Thank you again for your quick replies and your kind words of encouragement - that is why this forum is such a great place


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Hope Oreo feels better. It seems that everyone gave you the suggestions I knew about. Hope he feels better.


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

I'm not sure how much rice and hamburger to feed. Dusty's never had an upset tummy so I've never tried it. My friend's puppies are bigger than Dusty is right from the start. I'll email and ask how much she gives though. 
Maybe someone else can suggest an amount?


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

I prefer white rice and boiled chicken for the upset stomach. I hope Oreo feels better soon.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh dear! Poor Oreo - and poor you!  I'm really sorry to hear he's not doing well.  I hope the pumpkin works soon. I wouldn't know how much of the rice and ground beef/chicken to give him either..... but I'd probably try a couple of tsp. just to see how he does. Maybe just one at first. Is he eating at all?


Ricky has spit up some yellowish liquid lately. Always in the morning (not every day), maybe 5 times in the past two weeks. It's not a lot, but he hacks it up. Strange! He's not at all sick or weak and eats well.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Thank you all for your helpful suggestions. His poopy has firmed up thanks to the suggestion of the canned pumpkin. He gobbled it up with a smaller than usual portion of his kibble. I am still going to watch him and see if it starts up again.

Marj, I am sorry to hear that Ricky is spitting up at times. It must be a little concerning. I wonder what that could be? Maybe others have experienced this before. I hope you can figure out what causes this so you can help him. The good thing is that he is doing well, and not feeling weak and is eating well.


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Marj, 
Stogie does the same thing. It could be acid reflux. Joan says
Stogies mom does it too, in the morning, its from an empty stomach. I try to feed Stogie when we first get up. Or if I feed him something, like popcorn, it causes it. You can try giving him a pepcid ac. I think half. 

Try to give Ricky a snack right before you go to bed. That way his stomach wont get too empty. I hope its nothing serious. Also, Stogie was a lot worse when I had him on Flint River dog food. It make him throw up the bile in the mornings. So you may want to check his food, it could be too rich for him. Have you changed it lately?

Just like people with acid reflux, some things bother them more than others. Keep us updated.

Im glad oreo is feeling better! Thats great the pumpkin worked.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Lily threw up almost every morning & then again at least once during the day until she was about 1 1/2 years old. The vet felt that it was the fact that she was waking up to an empty stomach, as it was just bile. The vet suggested feeding a little before bedtime, which help some days. Then she just outgrew it!! Has not had it again.

This week she has had the runs too - poor baby - and I give her a combo of white rice & her wet food. She gobbles it up, and seems to be doing a little better. I just give her the same "amount" of food that she normally gets at a meal, but more rice & only enough wet food for the taste. Good luck, it seems to be working for us.
Laurie


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Thanks Laurie for the amount. At least there are a few options when they are not doing so well. Marj, maybe see what your vet says the next time he is due for a checkup. Maybe some of the suggestions will help too. As Laurie said, it could be something Ricky will grow out of. Keep us posted


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Hi 
I think his food may be too rich as well . I know someone recommended Evo to me . Cosmo could not tolerate it at all .
AS to the beef and rice - funny years ago it used to be lamb and rice now its back to beef I guess .
I would be careful with ground beef - sometimes it may have too much fat even though I am sure that is why you boil it .
? HAve you tried Baby food - puree either chicken or lamb right from the jar .
Just make sure it does not have garlic powder in it . 
I used to use it with my pointer and I also have given it to Cosmo when he had the throw ups at Thanksgiving . I Started with that and then gave him some chicken 9 Whire meat only and rice in chicken broth 
The important thing is that they are still drinking and peeing and not getting dehydrated .


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Yup, I agree it might be just bile. It was my first thought when he started and I wasn't sure if I should wait to feed him, or feed him to ease an upset tummy. I will feed him sooner in the morning. He doesn't ask for food, doesn't eat right away when I put it out either so I wasn't rushing. lol

An evening snack might do the trick too.

For now, his food is a mix. I've started introducing adult food "Nature's Balance" to his puppy Innova kibble and there's some Vet Diet in there because once we were "stuck" and all of a sudden had no food to feed him!!  The usual shop I go to was closed so we got some 'generic' stuff to tide us over. He's been eating bits of it for a while though, so dont' think that is it.

It's been a few days since I've seen any yellow spit-up so keeping my fingers crossed. Thanks for the suggestions!!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

My lab threw up a lot when he was younger. He was allergic to the food and was eating too much at one time. After switching foods and feeding her three times a day, it stopped.


----------



## Lily's Momma (Jan 16, 2007)

Here is a website that has a very informative article on puppy diarrhea. It does talk about the special rice meals and how diarrhea can ber very serious in puppies. Lily got sick one weekend and we gave her Pepto Bismol per this article and she was better the next day. www.dogbreedinfo.com/diarrhea.htm
Good Luck.
Rose Ann


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Rose Ann, thank you for that link. It is very helpful and I know many of us could use this link when we find ourselves struck with that evil poopy monster


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Hi 
Thanks for the link also . I know it meentioned pepto bismo . WHen my gernam shorthair had the squirts they recommended kaopectate . it may not taste as yucky to them . I know the misth bismuth is good for slowing the bowel but it is not much goos if you cannot get it into them .. 
AS the article says it is important to fast for a day - food only . If no improvement seek the recommendation of a vet . Things happen faster with smaller dogs as far as dehydration


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

I am wondering if softer stools is a sign that the food Oreo is eating is too rich for him? Can anyone out there let me know how you know when food is just too rich for your hav?


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

GOOD question! I'm interested in what others have to say .......


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

WhitBmom; 

Have you changed Oreo's food lately? Some times when you change their food their stool can be loose or soft for awhile, but should get back to normal. If it is a constant thing and you haven't changed his food. It might be to rich for him. It can also be treats, that can cause problems. After training classes, Sam has had loose stools from all the treats.


----------



## Lola (Mar 22, 2007)

I have heard that the Nutro Ultra is somewhat rich for dogs. Some dogs can't digest it as well. Lola does well on that food and loves it. I usually give both dogs jared chicken baby food and rice when they have loose stools. After 2 feedings they are fine. My other dog Maggie has the bile sometimes in the morning and I will try the suggestion of feeding a small about before bed. Thanks for the info.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Thank you for your responses. I was getting kind of worried seeing how Oreo is 5 months old and his stools aren't exactly "firm". I have not changed anything, so it seems that his food is rich for him. Oh yes, and the next day after puppy classes.... watch out!!- very loose indeed  I have added pumpkin to his food at times, but seeing how he is not ill, I don't think it should be necessary to add it. I think I will have to look into a food that is lighter and not so rich for Oreo. Thanks for your feedback


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Good information, thank you!

Lola wrote: "I usually give both dogs jared chicken baby food and rice when they have loose stools. After 2 feedings they are fine. "

Great idea to have some on hand in case it's needed! That and pumpkin... you never know. thanks.


----------

